
The Conservative Churches Resettling Refugees - endswapper
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/09/the-conservative-churches-resettling-refugees/499421/?single_page=true
======
tboyd47
This is the under-reported story of the year. Everyone's heard their share of
conservatives screaming bloody murder about all the Syrian refugees coming
into the country, but when you find out who is bringing them here, guess who
it is! Those same people's churches!

The Southern Baptist church community has two options regarding Syrian Muslims
(who happen to make up _over 98%_ of these refugees), and no third:

1) They either believe the propaganda that Islam breeds terror, and are
knowingly importing potential terrorists in the country, then cutting them
loose after only three months, therefore putting their fellow Americans' lives
at serious risk for their religious mission,

2) Or they are knowingly supporting a presidential candidate who has built his
campaign on unjustly spreading fear and hatred against the very same
"sojourners" they are claiming to "minister" to!

The hypocrisy is stunning.

